# fitment question 16x9.5 mk3



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

Im looking at a deal on some 16x9.5 all around salad shooters. 

i would like to put these on my MK3 that has FK coils and rolled fenders.

Can i squeeze these on without pulling the fenders?


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

Ttt.....


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

ttt......


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

Saw a member with 16x9.5 modern lines but never said if he did fender work....


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

ttt......


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

any help would be appreciated...


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

ttt..............


----------



## 98jettamk3 (Dec 31, 2008)

you would probably have to pull them to have them fit in the front


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

98jettamk3 said:


> you would probably have to pull them to have them fit in the front


 mixed reviews everywhere some say rolled up front will be fine others say a slight pull....:vampire:


----------

